# Paphiopedilum parishii



## Djthomp28 (Jun 6, 2020)

First time bloomer for this plant. And the first time I have bloomed a multiforal paph species. So excited. Too bad I had to more the plant before the blooms finished opening. Things got twisted...


----------



## dodidoki (Jun 6, 2020)

So beautiful!


----------



## Guldal (Jun 6, 2020)

It's still very beautifull! Congrats on your 'debut'!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 6, 2020)

good job


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 6, 2020)

Congrats! Not an easy species to grow, much less bloom. Well done!

Flowers a bit wonky presentation (again, don't move while opening) with wavy dorsal sepals (maybe due to dryness, seen with the leaves a bit dehydrated), but the twisting petals are amazing.


----------



## GuRu (Jun 7, 2020)

I would have been exited too if I bloomed a multifloral Paph for the very first time and it would be such a beauty. Good job and congrats!


----------



## werner.freitag (Jun 9, 2020)

from last September


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jul 7, 2020)

Werner, do you have close up pics of these flowers?


----------



## richgarrison (Jul 7, 2020)

ditto ..the color on those petals looks yummy


----------



## KateL (Jul 7, 2020)

Very nice! I hope someday I can bloom one of these, too!


----------



## werner.freitag (Jul 8, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Werner, do you have close up pics of these flowers?


sorry, dont have. I was too lazy , it bloomed several times. Now its repotted and split in parts getting a lot of light . Next time I will take better pictures.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 8, 2020)

Beautiful parishii!

Werner,
Yours is not parishii but a hybrid. Probably Robinianum.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jul 8, 2020)

SlipperKing said:


> Beautiful parishii!
> 
> Werner,
> Yours is not parishii but a hybrid. Probably Robinianum.


Like SK, I also suspected it might be Robinianum, but I had confirmation that there is a race of parishiis that have wide petals like these. So I want one lol.


----------



## cpmaniac (Jul 8, 2020)

Very pretty - one of my favorite species - well done!


----------



## richgarrison (Jul 9, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Like SK, I also suspected it might be Robinianum, but I had confirmation that there is a race of parishiis that have wide petals like these. So I want one lol.



if you find a source please keep me in mind. i'd probably drive to canada to get that...


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jul 9, 2020)

richgarrison said:


> if you find a source please keep me in mind. i'd probably drive to canada to get that...


I will let you know if I find it!!


----------



## jokerpass (Jul 9, 2020)

I also think that is is a Robinianum. All the reddish hues on the flowers are from Paph lowii, I think.


----------



## richgarrison (Jul 10, 2020)

dorsal appears very clear of markings.......


----------

